# Frage



## yeat (16. Feb 2022)

_(3.)Schreiben Sie eine Anwendung, welche die Fakultät von 1…5 berechnet und in einer Tabelle ausgibt!:
1! =1 =1
2! =1*2 =2
3! =1*2*3 =6
4! =1*2*3*4 =24
5! =1*2*3*4*5 =120
Verallgemeinern Sie wiederum für beliebige n!

das ist meine aufgabe, ich bekomm sie nicht hin 
das habe ich bis jetzt:_


public class MyClass {
    public static void main(String args[]) {

    Integer n = 5;
    Integer x= 1;
    Integer i= 1;
    Integer s= 1;
    String o= "*";
    System.out.println(i+"!"+"   ="+x+"        ="+i );    

        while( x<n){
            x=x+1;
            i= i*x;



           System.out.println(x+"!"+"   ="+s+"*"+n+"      ="+i );
            s=s+1;


        }
    }
}


kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## Dompteur (16. Feb 2022)

Dein Problem ist, der aufgeschlüsselte Term (1*2*3..).
Ich habe dein Programm so angepasst, dass es nun passen sollte.
Dabei habe ich mich bemüht, nur das Notwendigste zu machen.


```
public class MyClass {
    public static void main(String args[]) {

        Integer n = 5;
        Integer x= 1;
        Integer i= 1;
        String s= "1";
        System.out.println(x+"!"+" ="+s+" ="+i );
        while( x<n){
            x=x+1;
            i= i*x;
            s= s + "*" + x;
            System.out.println(x+"!"+" ="+s+" ="+i );
        }
    }
}
```

Es gibt da noch einiges, was man verbessern könnte: 

sprechende Variablennamen
Auch die Ausgabe für 1! kann in der Schleife erfolgen
for statt while Schleife


----------

